# Crystal Sea



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Anybody have any info on this salt. or does anyone know were I can look up info about salt tests?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I wish I could help out but I use IO.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never seen it stocked in any of 12 shops I frequent.


----------



## jake_25 (Sep 25, 2007)

i just bought a box 2kg makes 17 gal and its real cheap im not sure if its any good its half the price of instant ocean and makes more water per kilo


----------

